# Moma said "sometimes two is better than one"



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

she meant wings, luckily


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

In honor of bull moose, we were going to go to Teddy's cousin Franklins house.

But there were no tour openings for us.

So Moma decided on something else to do.


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

This is the only pic I took with my phone.

After this, all pics credits go to Moma da Brink

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

We went to the Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome to see the museums, workshops and air show.

http://oldrhinebeck.org/


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

Views inside the hangers and workshops

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

The flight line

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

Some show antics

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

And of course, lots of flying

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 16, 2017)

Very cool I love this stuff. In all the years I lived in that area, for some reason I never visited this place. Great pics thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Very cool I love this stuff. In all the years I lived in that area, for some reason I never visited this place. Great pics thanks for sharing.



It is a must-see.


----------



## SENC (Jul 16, 2017)

That is super-cool, thanks to you and Moma Brink for sharing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

